# Geese at the Park Today



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2015)

A couple of picture of some geese I saw today on my walk, saw and heard a lot of smaller birds, but none were close enough for a photo.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 5, 2015)

Great shots, SeaBreeze!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

Good pictures SB....we have a lot of Canada Geese around here...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Applecruncher and Hollydolly, gettin' the spring fever here, lol.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice Very nice.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 6, 2015)

When I think of Canada Geese the word fecundity comes to mind. Maybe that will be tomorrow's word for the day.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 6, 2015)

Josiah said:


> When I think of Canada Geese the word *fecundity* comes to mind. Maybe that will be tomorrow's word for the day.



Gee, I haven't heard that word for 40 years---in a demography class , which I never could get the hang of (the class, not the word).


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice shots, SB!


----------



## Raven (Apr 6, 2015)

Lovely pictures SeaBreeze.  They make me want to go out for a walk and
take in some of the beauty of nature and get some fresh air too.


----------



## oldman (Apr 6, 2015)

Here of late, flocks of these things have been heading North again. While I am out running and they fly overhead, I am glad to have a cap on, but I still hope for the best. Nice pictures and they aren't bad eating, either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys, I took a nice picture of a deer last week, well, would've been nice if the top of his head wasn't chopped off.  I don't know if I'll ever get used to looking at those camera screens to take a picture, I much preferred the viewer that you put up to your eye.  In the sunlight I really can't see anything, and if I had to take out my readers to take a picture of any wildlife, they'd be long gone by the time that button went all the way down.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks guys, I took a nice picture of a deer last week, well, would've been nice if the top of his head wasn't chopped off.  I don't know if I'll ever get used to looking at those camera screens to take a picture, I much preferred the viewer that you put up to your eye.  In the sunlight I really can't see anything, and if I had to take out my readers to take a picture of any wildlife, they'd be long gone by the time that button went all the way down.



I never use the screen, always the eyepiece.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine doesn't have an eyepiece.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 6, 2015)

oldman said:


> Here of late, flocks of these things have been heading North again. While I am out running and they fly overhead, I am glad to have a cap on, but I still hope for the best. Nice pictures and they aren't bad eating, either.



I thought for sure when I saw oldman's avatar he'd be relating a scary story of flying into a flock of geese. Glad he was just admiring the pictures.


----------

